# Pavoni Pro Tips (see what I did there?)



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Currently using a Pavoni Pro pre millennium and having had some truly disastrous moments with it I'm interested to hear your tips for a consistently passable pull.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi there @Mr_Binks

I too have a la-pav, not the easiest to get to grips with but once you have got it sorted they make a fantastic espresso.

What is it exactly that is disastrous? Perhaps you could describe your process for pulling a shot?

And perhaps also let us know what coffee and grinder you are using. The more information you can provide, the better the responses are likley to be.

Best wishes


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Currently using a Pavoni Jolly grinder, I think I have it dialed in about right. The coffee I'm currently using is the Union beans from Waitrose (Yayu Forrest) and usually have between 13 and 14 grams per shot.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Probably best to switch the beans, I suspect they may have been on the shelves of waitrose for a while

Describe every step - the pav is grind and temp sensitive - it can take a couple of months to get the best out of it - try changing one thing at a time


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Probably best to switch the beans, I suspect they may have been on the shelves of waitrose for a while
> 
> Describe every step - the pav is grind and temp sensitive - it can take a couple of months to get the best out of it - try changing one thing at a time


Thanks for the reply. I only buy beans that have been roasted within a month (there or there abouts) then freeze on the day of purchase, have been told to check out Rave, not far from me so could be an option. As for process...

1. Switch on Pavoni.

2. Wait a lifetime then bleed of the false pressure.

3. Measure and grind beans (but hit and miss with the Jolly)

4. Tamp, pure guesstimate of pressure used.

4. Wait another lifetime till roughly 1.2 bar is reached.

5. Flush group head.

6. Raise leaver to just before water is released then fit porta filter.

7. Lift lever completely then wait 10 seconds ish.

8. Pull shot, roughly 20 second pull time.

9. Rejoice in the warm glow of a delicious espresso or retreat to the corner of the room and gently rock back and forth on my heels shaking my head because it all went a bit wrong.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

1. Switch on Pavoni.

2. Wait a lifetime then bleed of the false pressure. ( should be around 7 mins heat up with false pressure blead at 3 mins)

3. Measure and grind beans (but hit and miss with the Jolly) - (needs to be within 0.1g each time)

4. Tamp, pure guesstimate of pressure used. - (as long as consistent and don't overdo it)

4. Wait another lifetime till roughly 1.2 bar is reached. (usually 0.8 Bar)

5. Flush group head.

6. Raise leaver to just before water is released then fit porta filter. (don't lift lever till portafilter is on

7. Lift lever completely then wait 10 seconds ish. (wait till first drops appear)

8. Pull shot, roughly 20 second pull time.- (aim for 30sec)

9. Rejoice in the warm glow of a delicious espresso or retreat to the corner of the room and gently rock back and forth on my heels shaking my head because it all went a bit wrong.
​


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

A few minutes ago I took the plunge and zeroed the pressure gauge on my pre-millennium Professional as it showed 0.2 when cold. It was easier than I thought and I don't think I've broken it.

The pressure now cycles between 0.95 and 1.1 bar. This is, by all accounts, too high and is one possible reason I wasn't getting much crema. That might be your problem too.

I've now got a new pressurestat which I'll fit in the morning when everything's cooled down. Even the original destruction manual (March 1998) says the bolier pressure should be 0.7-0.8 atm.

Oh, I'm very good at step 9 part two as well









Good luck!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the problem is that with time the pressure stat change -not surprising after a few years use - they are often adjustable - this is anouther reason to fit a pressure gauge to a europiccola so you know what's going on, although a clever member realised that any gauge and a piece of rubber hose means you can fit one to the steam arm as a temp test set up.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I try to follow the makers instructions and aim for a 40gm shot from a double shot basket in about 30/35 seconds following a 10 second pre-infusion. If the drips do not appear by 10 seconds I ease the lever down a tad until they do, lift again and then begin the pull.

I try to keep the tamp constant by feel and using the flange edge of the tamper as guide. Then adjustments are made so to achieve the target weights and time.

If I can hit those, the drink is usually about the best I can get from that particular coffee.

I keep a note of weight and grind for future reference.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

also get a naked portafilter


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> also get a naked portafilter


 @jimbojohn55 , out of interest is there anywhere specific you would recommend for getting a bottomless portafilter? /an old portafilter to convert yourself?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

VivaLaTank said:


> @jimbojohn55 , out of interest is there anywhere specific you would recommend for getting a bottomless portafilter? /an old portafilter to convert yourself?


https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/naked-portafilters-106-c.asp - for pre millennium

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/naked-portafilters-106-c.asp - for post millennium

These ones have a good basket as well that will take

If you look at the pictures and get one off ebay (must have the same handle shape ) might be a couple of quid cheaper


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

jimbojohn55 said:


> also get a naked portafilter


I'm very fortunate that it came with a naked portafilter


----------

